# looking to upgrade off my first board ... burton flight attendant?



## VincentOlenik (Apr 30, 2014)

Ride Slack Country. It does great in the powder (you float like a dream) and it still holds an edge in the packed trails. Make sure you check the weight chart that accompanies the board selection (usually on what ever website you looking at) and don't forget to add as much weight as all of your snowboarding gear is (boots, bindings, board, snow jacket, snow pants, body armor, helmet) + your self.

Honestly, in all of my experience I would say stay away from Burton equipment. It's over priced for what it is, and they are the only ones to use that stupid 3 hole pattern so anyone making bindings to go on their board has to pay them a royalty. How is 3 screws holding your foot to the board better than 4? It's not. It's a money thing.

If your looking for a board that you can go crazy fast on groomers and it will always hold an edge look at Arbor. Their stuff handles like a dream and you actually get what your pay for. Don't get ripped off by Burton when other companies are offering much better for cheaper.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Don't Burton now use that channel system rather than the three holes?

Anyway...

Try some hybrid rockers like the Ride Highlife UL and Never Summer Cobra. Great in pow and on groomers.

Never Summer is CO too, so support your locals


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

Plenty of ways to go. If I were you I would probably pick up a twin board with a more aggressive flex. Boards to keep in mind would be Jones Mountain Twin, Yes Aysm, Never Summer Cobra, Maybe if you're feeling bold you go with a Burton Custom X. 

My experience with the quality of Burton products is only with one product, The Cartels and they are pretty bulletproof. Can't speak for the rest of their hardgoods.


----------



## Jason913 (Jan 12, 2014)

from what i've read and how i feel about my camber board... i dont want rocker under my feet. not sure if NS has any boards like that. the ride board is rocker underfoot too


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

Jason913 said:


> from what i've read and how i feel about my camber board... i dont want rocker under my feet. not sure if NS has any boards like that. the ride board is rocker underfoot too


All over Never summer boards are Camber Rocker Camber. It is a good shape for powder riding.
Rocker camber Rocker boards don't completely eliminate edge catch unless you are riding a board that has super rockered out tip and tail which will chatter like a bitch.
I'm for next season going to pick up a Jones Aviator 156 and a Flight Attendant 159. My aviator will be more of a hard pack and softer day board. The Flight Attendant is not S rocker. It's more just rocker in the tip. 
The thing about board preference is at the end of the day YOU are spending the money, not us so YOU need to choose. 
There is no board that is a true All Mountain board. You cannot have the best of all worlds. If you're going to ride a lot of pow and some groomer you probably should just pick up a hovercraft. If you want a board that can ride all conditions I don't know if a FA is the best choice. In my opinion this years Jones Mountain twin is the best all around board. 20mm set back so it floats well, it carves really well and you can still take in the park if you want.


----------



## Jason913 (Jan 12, 2014)

agreed to some extent. the mountain twin is on my short list still for sure. I've heard lots of good things about it

FA definitely is s rocker though


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

I've talked to people who have ridden it. It's rocker but it doesn't come to insert.


----------



## Jason913 (Jan 12, 2014)

better pic. definitely sounds appropriate. maybe i'll wait for a burton demo day in the fall


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

Jason913 said:


> better pic. definitely sounds appropriate. maybe i'll wait for a burton demo day in the fall


I'm just curious, what type of riding do you do? Do you freeride on pow days? Are you sending huge cliffs? Do you rail out turns? Are you speed freak?


----------



## Jason913 (Jan 12, 2014)

its in my first post.

Riding is 40% pow 30% groomers 30% trees. No park or jumps at this point. but next season who knows what i'll be into


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

It's easier to maneuver in trees with a smaller board. Powder boards tend to be longer...

I have a never summer legacy (same as the SL) and I find it great for everything. It does great in powder and in the trees. I haven't tried a r/c/r or camber, so I can't say for sure if a camber is better for carving.

I can assure you never summers are tremendous compared to burton in the quality aspect. I've had 2 burton boards and those things look pretty, but they get beat up easily. I've bashed my never summer into trees and it's come out with less dings than my burton. 

Some ol' story with mass producing companies - they start off quality, then get big. Eventually to sell everything cheap, but have a few good boards that are ridiculously priced.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

The NS Cobra is their board that's closest to "All Mountain" apparently. I bought it for the pow after getting sick of regular cambered boards and burn on my back leg. I needed a board that was capable in all conditions because I don't ride enough (or earn enough...) to justify a gun rack of snowboards!

I'm very impressed with its performance on the hard pack as well as the build quality. Got it when in CO at the recommendation of a local who worked in one of those small repair shops at a condo


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

The S-rocker on the Flight Attendant is not really what you think it is.

On that model its flat after the rocker not camber.

Burton use the "s-rocker" on 3 diff variations some with camber and some flat like on the new fish.

Do a search in the 2015 thread on EL for picts of the diff S-rocker.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

24WERD said:


> The S-rocker on the Flight Attendant is not really what you think it is.
> 
> On that model its flat after the rocker not camber.
> 
> ...


are you SURE it's flat? it looks pretty cambered to me


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

bottom of thread pict of the different S-rocker variation by burton.

EasyLoungin | The Official 2015 thread


----------



## Jason913 (Jan 12, 2014)

looks like a smaller camber profile with a rocker section in the nose


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

@24WERD: It's cambered not flat. I've demoed the board. Put it on the table after riding to check the profile and it's definitely 199.98% camber with little bit of rocker near the nose just like the diagram. And the the diagram shows it's clearly camber not flat in case you didn't notice.


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

yea i noticed , just too lazy to edit the post. 

the main point was that s-rocker had three variation maybe more.

don't know for sure.


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

Yeap, that I agree.


----------

